# New Coop



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I took some pictures at dusk last night. This is the new Fossil Ledges coop complete with an electric door and photo sensor so it opens and shuts at dawn and dusk. The basis of the coop is a 10' by 12' vinyl shed on a sturdy Poplar platform. There is an additional 16' by 20' area covered by metal roofing which leads to the 200' by 250' fenced chicken yard. The next project I need to complete is getting the netting up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I haven't seen any vinyl sheds other than play houses, that isn't a play house. Everything down here is either metal or wood.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It is metal framed with vinyl panels. I just figured that it would be lower maintenance in the long run. When I bought the farm a dozen years ago, it had a coop behind the barn which was probably pretty nice when it was built, I'm guessing in the 1930's, but it was falling down and couldn't be saved. Also, the location would have been harder to protect from predators.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I agree, lower maintenance means one less thing to worry about keeping up. A friend tried to use one of the vinyl play houses as a coop, the thing was so leaky when it came to rain and wind she gave up on it. That one looks purpose built and would have a need to be more contained. 

You've got the metal frame too, which I don't think she had with hers.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

Very nice!
An excellent reminder to "social distance"! I don't like strangers getting too close anyway!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

We just try to comply because we are an Ohio licensed sanctuary. Everyone signs a waiver and we have a set of rules for the equine activities. We encourage folks to take pictures unless it's the rare case where we are fostering an animal as evidence for a court case, which has happened a few times over the years.


----------

